# Through 10 games



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

So, we're ten games in. We're winning about every other game. What do you like about the Pacers this year?

Personally, I'm liking Granger's defense, Hibbert's post play and blocks, Posey's "vertan" play, Hansborough's minutes, and our starting squad. We run the offense well when we're passing the ball. We have some bad quarters when we settle for bad shots, but when we're running the offense well we're a good, young team.

Do we have a good chance at making the playoffs? John Hollinger thinks so.



> If you could pick only one of them, which do you think is more likely to make the playoffs: Indiana or Oklahoma City?
> 
> Seems obvious, doesn't it? The Pacers are a fairly uninteresting collection of B-list talent and haven't made the postseason since the last time Tony Parker was single, while the Thunder entered the season as the darlings of the league and boast two All-Star-caliber perimeter players in Russell Westbrook and Kevin Durant. At 7-4 against the Pacers' 5-5, Oklahoma City also has a better record. The Thunder, it seems, are the obvious choice.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'm not so hopeful about the playoffs, but you never know.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eventually, playing Josh McRoberts, Solomon Jones, and Tyler Hansbrough so much is going to catch up with us. We're .500 right now which is good enough for 6th in the conference, but I don't see that staying. The top 5 look like they're running away from the rest of the East, but we have to watch out for New York, Milwaukee, and Detroit/Charlotte if they ever get their **** together.

Check out our schedule. We've had more promising starts than this and then blown up half-way through the season. We play Orlando, Miami, Cleveland, and OKC in our next 4 games, then we go on a 4-game road trip to LA (Lakers), Sacramento, Utah, and Phoenix. Realistically, we're better than two of those teams, but since we have a tendency to lose to teams we're better than and occasionally beat teams we're worse than, I think we'll only beat Sacramento and Phoenix. Point being, we've had it easy so far and have been relatively injury-free. If O'Brien takes us to the playoffs this year and we lose by 40 ppg to the Celtics/Heat in the first round, he can stay. If not, offload him because this team has enough talent now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been very surprised by the Pacers this season. Definitely wasn't expecting them to be at .500 through 10 games. Hibbert is definitely a very good talent that the Pacers should continue building around. He's getting it done on both ends of the floor from what I've seen of him. Big improvement overall from last season. Also, I'm really glad Dunleavy has been healthy this season and hopefully that continues. They could definitely use his shooting all season long.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Eventually, playing Josh McRoberts, Solomon Jones, and Tyler Hansbrough so much is going to catch up with us.


Nothing wrong with Hansborough. He's young, but he's still playing a hell of a lot better than McRoberts. McRoberts' passing has even fell off the mark. 

Solo... sucks. Hopefully Foster can stay healthy and take his minutes.

You're right, our upcoming schedule is tough, but hopefully we won't get blown out in the games...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully you get blown out by the Lakers. 

But go ahead and beat everyone else.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Basel said:


> Hopefully you get blown out by the Lakers.
> 
> But go ahead and beat everyone else.


I would predict a repeat of last year if we still had Troy Murphy to have a random tip-in for the win.

And yeh, Bryan, I suppose Hansbrough's doing okay. Point being, all our bigs besides Hibbert are garbage big men, and none of them are particularly good defenders or rebounders. They just try hard, and if they don't try hard, Obie plays one of the other ones.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I would predict a repeat of last year if we still had Troy Murphy to have a random tip-in for the win.
> 
> And yeh, Bryan, I suppose Hansbrough's doing okay. Point being, all our bigs besides Hibbert are garbage big men, and none of them are particularly good defenders or rebounders. They just try hard, and if they don't try hard, Obie plays one of the other ones.


I must have missed the Murphy tip-in last year...

At least Hansbrough (just realized I've been butchering his name) seems as if he has a brain. McRoberts looks like the kid who gets put in the last minute of a game and just runs around bumping into people, causing turnovers, fouling at every possible opportunity, and ruining perfect quarters.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd much rather start Hansbrough than McRoberts. Atleast Hansbrough gives 110% and works his ass off. For a player who's not quite big enough or skilled as much as other big men thats all you can ask is for them to hustle and play every play until the whistle is blown and thats what I've seen from him and I love it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm loving what I'm seeing, but if Obie doesn't get us to the playoffs he's gone!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm loving what I'm seeing, but if Obie doesn't get us to the playoffs he's gone!!!


If JOB doesn't get us to the second round then he's probably gone...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Basel said:


> Hopefully you get blown out by the Lakers.
> 
> But go ahead and beat everyone else.


Sorry Basel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh.

Congrats.


----------

